# First attempt at a badge video %#%#%#%#% disastrous but still had fun



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We deceided to splurge and buy a video camera so our Godson and I could try for a couple badges. To make a long story short I did almost cut the card, but we can't get it to YouTube. Instead of getting #%#%#% I will wait and ask my 2-1/2 year old great niece how to fix it???????????????????? here is what the card looked like when I got to the catchbox..
View attachment 133962
View attachment 133962


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thats as close as it can be


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Tom !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats awesome dude.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Never bet anything on the deuce of spades Tag. It's inherently evil and leaves despair in it's wake. Try the trey of hearts. :wub:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, Tag .... That is soooo close. Just keep at it and you will get this. Good on ya for trying. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your encouragement, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The reason I can't work the computer...... no grand kids! Nice shot Tag!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey TAG..Looking good my friend...Better than me..I can not even see the card edge @10 meters...Hang in there buddy you will get'er done ok..

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good to hear from you oldmiser. I can't see the card either, that's why I use the red clamps. I try to aim just above where the card is clamped. I still have a lot of misses, but when I luck out and hear that sound of the ammo hitting the card and seeing that the top of the card is gone???????????????????????? it just doesn't get much better than that for me.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well according to the computer people at one of the big box stores my IPads are too old to handle what I'm trying to do with my YouTube video. Hopefully it will be better when we upgrade to newer IPad. Sorry for antiquated video.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A huge thank you to Beanflip for helping my wife and I resolve our issue with posting my video.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good video and nice beard :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Kalevala


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well due to my poor photography I don't expect a badge, but I wanted you to see even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going mate


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

You got it Tag!! Nice work!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*All right then glad to see you got it together now..very well don my friend,,,Hey I remember the first time you*

*started to learn about slingshots...and look at you now..you have come a longways..Keep it up...*

*OM*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks oldmiser, I never would have been able to do that without help from members such as yourself.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag, you rascal !!!! You make it hard to read that tape. Next time, take a deep breath, relax, and pause while you do a close up of the tape. Your first video (when you had an assistant camera person) was very well done ... but you got a bit excited in this one. :rofl:

I will put in for your badge. Good on ya for keeping at this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can never thank you enough Charles,my nerves were on an all time high. I never thought a bage would mean so much to me at my age, but it sure has. When I first started shooting slingshots I hung a king size blanket up for a catchbox, sometimes that wasn't big enough???????? Ive been very fortunate since joining this Forum. Thanks to everyone that has helped me through the years.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting Tag! You have also helped others learn from your posts. Thank you


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks lbojoe,


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats Tag


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Kalevala


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Tom ! You've come a long way . Don't stop there . Keep cutting and go to horizontal card positions .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks TreeFork, I'll have to give it a try


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tag said:


>


Hey there, Tag ... That was an excellent shot. You nailed it first time. Way to go ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Charles


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Tom, What a THWACKTASTIC shoot!! Awesomeness for a most awesome person.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Tom....That badge looks good on you!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks GrayWolf and ToolShed, none of this would be possible without the support of this Forum.


----------

